

Solarized on The Changelog - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/20168759748/episode-0-7-7-solarized-and-linux-on-the-desktop-with-et

======
Adaptive
Wynn, thanks again for a great interview, I'll check in on this thread again
later. Some thoughts that I'm not sure I mention in the podcast (maybe I snuck
them in, but I think not):

* Fedora is doing some neat stuff in terms of trying to improve Linux color management (colorhug by Richard Hughes, generally improving ease of color management)

* During my gimp mini-rant, I thought about mentioning that gimp does have a lab plugin, but this doesn't solve the basic issues with gimp for me, by a long shot

* I'm going to set up some sort of a channel for comments and requests for Solarized 2. Not sure how best to do that yet, I'm considering github issues, a different bug tracker, g+ page (not my preferred method), etc. Ideas welcome. I may just default down to a mailing list.

~~~
frou_dh
Hey - thanks for your theme.

One thing that strikes me as problematic about this sort of endeavour is that
virtually nobody calibrates their displays. With the displays I've owned,
things look considerably different pre- and post- calibration.

------
netherland
Everything you wanted to know (and more!) about the LAB color space.

------
midnight_coder
Thanks for the really swanky colour scheme Ethan. Great to hear the Arch
Linux, and tiling WM love.

